# هل كان " يهوذا " مُسيراً أم مُخيراً ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]هذه هى خطة الله لخلاص العالم ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]16. لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.*​​ *[FONT=&quot]17. لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ *​*[FONT=&quot]بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الْعَالَمُ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يو : 3 : 16-17[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
( يهوذا الأسخربوطى ) وهو الذى كان لاعباً أساسياً فى تنفيذ خطة الخلاص

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]21. إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْراً لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ!»[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مر : 14 : 21 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لا نستطيع أن نقول هنا أن فعلة " يهوذا " كانت فى علم الله المُسبق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا لقلنا ان الخطة الأساسية ستعتمد على شخص ( مُخير)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إما أن تسول له نفسه تسليم المسيح ...وإما سيتراجع ( بُناءاً على حرية الأختيار )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وينتبه و(يختار) ألا يُسلم السيد المسيح  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما نعرف أن يهوذا الأسخربوطى كان أحد التلاميذ الأثنى عشر وضمه للمائدة المقدسة..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل خطة الخلاص كانت تعتمد على إنسان ( حُر فى أختياره ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم أنها أعتمدت فى المقام الأول على تلميذ خائن يُسلم الأبن ( كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ )  ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(( كَانَ خَيْراً لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ! ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ ذلك الرجل ... لما تم الخلاص ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل كان يهوذا مُخيراً فى هذا الفعل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل كان بإمكانه أن يتراجع وتتبدل ( الخُطة ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم كان مُسيراً لإتمام خطة الخلاص والفداء ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2014)

> لا نستطيع أن نقول هنا أن فعلة " يهوذا " كانت فى علم الله المُسبق
> وألا لقلنا ان الخطة الأساسية ستعتمد على شخص ( مُخير)
> إما أن تسول له نفسه تسليم المسيح ...وإما سيتراجع ( بُناءاً على حرية الأختيار )
> وينتبه و(يختار) ألا يُسلم السيد المسيح


فعلة يهوذا كانت في علم الله المسبق، والخلاص يعتمد على المسيح لا على آخر، وهو فعلا مخير، والخطة موضوعة (حسبك) بالمعرفة المسبقة لله، لما سيختاره يهوذا بحريته فيما بعد..
فمعرفة الله إستباقية لما سيفعله الإنسان بحرية..



> أم أنها أعتمدت فى المقام الأول على تلميذ خائن يُسلم الأبن ( كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ ) ؟


ما المقصود هنا -في رأيك- بعبارة "كما هو مكتوب"؟



> (( كَانَ خَيْراً لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ! ))
> هل لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ ذلك الرجل ... لما تم الخلاص ؟


لا علاقة بين النص وبين سؤالك، النص يتكلم عن عظمة جرم يهوذا لدرجة أنه كان خيرا له لو لم يولد
لو لم يولد يهوذا، لما كان ما حدث بتفاصيله، قد حدث بذات التفاصيل.. ومنها "إسم مسلمه"..

لكن هذا ممتنع عقلاً، إذ أن ما حدث، لا يمكن أن نقول عليه: لو لم يولد يهوذا، بخصوص الخلاص.. النص يتحدث عن مدى جرم يهوذا.. وليس عن إحتمالية عدم وجوده...



> هل كان يهوذا مُخيراً فى هذا الفعل


نعم



> هل كان بإمكانه أن يتراجع وتتبدل ( الخُطة ) ؟


خطأ منطقي!
معنى أنه يتراجع، أن الله كان عالما بعلمه السابق أنه لن يفعل هذا، وبالتالي يكون كأي إنسان لم يسلم المسيح، (أي الكل غير يهوذا)، فلما كان يهوذا سيفعل في الزمن ما فعله، فكان الله بعلمه المسبق عالما لما سيفعله هو (يهوذا) في الزمن، وعليه ففعل يهوذا الخاطيء والحر، كان يعلمه الله قبل أن يفعله يهوذا، لأنه سيفعله.


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*كان مخيرا بالطبع ...... وكان خيرا له لو لم يولد ...... لأنه أختار بملئ أرادته خيانة سيده ... وبدون أى فائدة سوى أنه كان يظن أنه تتلمذ للمسيا الذى سيكون ملكا أرضيا مثل الملك داود ... وأنه سيكون له نصيب من تملكه هذا .... وعندما تيقن إنه ليس هناك ملك أرضى ندم على تلمذته واسرع بالتواصل برؤساء الكهنة لعله يكتسب رضاهم*


----------



## peace_86 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*عزيزي عبود تذكر أن المسيح تنبأ عن بطرس بأنه سينكره ثلاث مرات.. ونحن نعرف جميعاً مدى خطورة إنكار المسيح..
فالمسيح قال من أنكرني سأنكره

فخير لبطرس لو لم يولد.

لكن لم تتوقف القصة عند إنكار بطرس بل فيما فعله بعد ذلك.. ذهب نحو العالم ليبشر بالمسيح


يوجد فرص أخرى.. والله يتعامل مع البشر على أنهم خطاة وبأنهم سيكون لهم فرصة للتوبة.

المشكلة ليست فقط في تسليم المسيح.. بل في المبدأ نفسه

فالخطة الإلهية أصلاً مبنية على أن يبذل الله إبنه في سبيل خلاص البشر..
إذن لماذا ندين يهوذا على تسليمه المسيح؟


السبب يكمن في: ماهية الشعور الذي يكنه يهوذا للمسيح.

فيهوذا في داخله "كان يكره" المسيح ورأى أنه من الواجب أن يخونه حتى يحصل على ثلاثين من الفضة

فضل العالم على المسيح ومات على ذلك دون توبة حقيقية.


تسليم المسيح هي أصلاً خطة مرسومة للخلاص.. لكن الفكرة هي في مشاعر يهوذا نحو يسوع المسيح


وأنت تعلم أن يسوع كان يعيش أصلاً في وسط البلد ولم يكن مختبئاً تحت الأرض أو في داخل الكهوف..
وتسليمه كان سيتم بسهولة حتى أنه قال حسب لوقا 22:

52 ثُمَّ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقُوَّادِ جُنْدِ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالشُّيُوخِ الْمُقْبِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ: «كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ!
53 إِذْ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ لَمْ تَمُدُّوا عَلَيَّ الأَيَادِيَ


فالفكرة هي ليست بالتسليم بل في شعور يهوذا نحو المسيح*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]سألت أنا : هل كان بإمكانه أن يتراجع وتتبدل ( الخُطة ) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فكان الرد*​​


Molka Molkan قال:


> *خطأ منطقي*!
> معنى أنه يتراجع، أن الله كان عالما بعلمه السابق أنه لن يفعل هذا، وبالتالي يكون كأي إنسان لم يسلم المسيح، (أي الكل غير يهوذا)، فلما كان يهوذا سيفعل في الزمن ما فعله، فكان الله بعلمه المسبق عالما لما سيفعله هو (يهوذا) في الزمن، وعليه ففعل يهوذا الخاطيء والحر، كان يعلمه الله قبل أن يفعله يهوذا، لأنه سيفعله.


 *[FONT=&quot]كل مافعلته هو أننى قرأت تفسير /تادرس يعقوب 
*​
*[FONT=&quot]الذى قال بالحرف الواحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإن سابق معرفة الله للأمر لا تلزمه بالتنفيذ ولا تعفيه من المسئولية. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو أن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] قلب يهوذا تحرك بالتوبة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لتمت أحداث الصليب بطريقة أو أخرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يخططها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الرب دون هلاك يهوذا.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الأب / تادرس يعقوب يتحدث عن ( الخطة ) [/FONT]**B*​ *[FONT=&quot]أذن هو طرح نفس التساؤل والذى تراه انت خطأ منطقى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعالى نرى جانب آخر من القصة ( مشهد لص اليمين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللص هنا أرتكب جرائم فى حياته ولكن ( لحسن حظه ) عُلَّق على الصليب الى جوار الرب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى لحظة يأس وهو ماضٍ الى حتفه 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]42. ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ».[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]43. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ».[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فكان معه فى الْفِرْدَوْسِ ....( !!! ) فكما ترى اللص يعترف فى لحظة يأس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى تغير قلبه فى آخر ثانية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلم يمتنع هذا ( عقلاً ) عن يهوذا ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذه واحدة ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الأخرى ...السيد المسيح كانت لديه الفرصة للهرب من الخيانة ولكنه لم يفعل ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فـ " يهوذا " لم يطعنه ( بغتة ) فى ظهره ولم يُفاجئه ...بل كانت فى علمه منذ فترة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأستسلم لمصيره ( بتسليم خائن له )  [/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]53. أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]54. فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟».[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مت : 26 [/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]
فماذا تعنى (هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ ) ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] أنها خطة الخلاص 
وتعبير ( الخطة ) ليس من عندياتى ولا تأليفى[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]تقول[/FONT]*​ ​


> لا علاقة بين النص وبين سؤالك، النص يتكلم عن عظمة جرم يهوذا لدرجة أنه كان خيرا له لو لم يولد
> لو لم يولد يهوذا، لما كان ما حدث بتفاصيله، قد حدث بذات التفاصيل.. ومنها "إسم مسلمه"..
> *لكن هذا ممتنع عقلاً،* إذ أن ما حدث، لا يمكن أن نقول عليه: لو لم يولد  يهوذا، بخصوص الخلاص.. النص يتحدث عن مدى جرم يهوذا.. وليس عن إحتمالية عدم  وجوده..


.

*[FONT=&quot]حسناً ... موافق ...لكن خطة الله أعتمدت على ( فعل حُر ) لأنسان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبُنيت الأحداث على هذه الخيانة ...وليس غيرها .. وأستسلم لها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنها أرادة أبيه ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذه الأرادة أستعملت أرادة إنسانية أخرى أختارت الشر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل تعلو أرادة يهوذا على أرادة الله ... (هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويأتى بالنقيض ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم أن دوره أنحصر فى هذا الجزء ولا يستطيع ان يحيد عنه ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أكتوبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> تسليم المسيح هي أصلاً خطة مرسومة للخلاص.. لكن الفكرة هي في مشاعر يهوذا نحو يسوع المسيح
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]يهوذا ليس عابر سبيل ...بل هو أحد تلاميذه وجلس معه فى العشاء الأخير*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويعلم علم مُسبق من قبلها أنه سيُسلمه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقول أحد التفاسير أن المسيح لم يرد ( جرح مشاعره / أحاسيسه ) بذكره تحديداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى هو خايف يجرح مشاعره فيتركه يذهب إلى الجحيم ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كان مخيرا بالطبع ...... وكان خيرا له لو لم يولد ...... لأنه أختار بملئ أرادته خيانة *


*أنا موافق يا أستاذى ...سؤالى ماذا لو تغير قلب " يهوذا " فى آخر لحظة ؟
وهو نفس السؤال الذى طرحه الأب / تادرس فى معرض تفسيره للأصحاح 
ماذا لو فعل مثل ( لص اليمين ) ؟ ....تاب !!
*​


----------



## aymonded (31 أكتوبر 2014)

يا غالي سيبك من التفاسير اللي بتروح في حتت بعيدة جداً عن الواقع، لأنها تأملات شخصية والرب نفسه لم يقل هذا الكلام هو استنتاج الناس، يهوذا بسبب حبه للمال ترك من كان يتبعه، ده كلام الإنجيل من غير أي تفسير أو فتوى: 
[ قال هذا ليس لأنه كان يُبالي بالفقراء بل لأنه كان سارقاً وكان الصندوق عنده  كان يحمل ما يُلقى فيه ] (يوحنا 12: 6)
[ فحين كان العشاء وقد ألقى الشيطان في قلب يهوذا سمعان الاسخريوطي أن يُسلمه ] (يوحنا 13: 2)
والرب نفسه وضح مشكلة المال اللي بيعمي القلب: [ لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين لأنه إما أن يبغض الواحد ويحب الآخر أو يلازم الواحد ويحتقر الآخر، لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال ] (متى 6: 24)
[ لأن محبة المال أصل لكل الشرور، الذي إذ ابتغاه قوم ضلوا عن الإيمان وطعنوا أنفسهم بأوجاع كثيرة ] (1تيموثاوس 6: 10)
[ لتكن سيرتكم خالية من محبة المال، كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم لأنه قال لا أهملك ولا أتركك ] (عبرانيين 13: 5)

يهوذا لم يكن مُسيراً ولا أي إنسان في الدنيا، واليهود نفسهم كانوا بيتشاوروا على كيف يقتلوه، فصرف النظر عن يهوذا والا من غيره كانوا سيدبرون قتله باي شكل، انتهزوا فقط فرصة علشان مش حد يقول انهم سلموه يقولوا ده تلميذه مش احنا، يعني كان مجرد حجة، ويهوذا نفسه مش كان قاصد انه يُقتل واعتقد انه كان يظن أنه سيفلت منهم مثلما ما حاولوا سابقاً أن يمسكوه ولم يقدروا [ حينئذ لما رأى يهوذا الذي أسلمه أنه قد دين ندم ورد الثلاثين من الفضة إلى رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ ] (متى 27: 3)، فمشكلة يهوذا في النهاية اليأس مش تاب ولا رجع يطلب الغفران، مهو بطرس الرسول برضو أنكر قدام جارية ولكن لما نظر إليه المسيح الرب بكى وندم وتاب، وتم قبوله ولم يُرفض...​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> يا غالي سيبك من التفاسير اللي بتروح في حتت بعيدة جداً عن الواقع، لأنها* تأملات شخصية *
> 
> *يهوذا لم يكن مُسيراً ولا أي إنسان في الدنيا،* ​


 *[FONT=&quot]طيب أعتبرها تأملاتى الشخصية أنا كمان وبنفكر بصوت عالى على طريقة سؤال*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قبل ان اُتهم بالجدل ( أحتياطى يعنى ) :t33:...هقرب لك المسألة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأنسان مُخير فى أشياء ( تخصه هو ) ...بمعنى تؤثر على مسار حياته هو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن عندما يتعلق بمسألة ألهية حاسمة ...يخرج من حيز الخصوصية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويُصبح ترساً فى آلة لتؤدى مهمة محددة بعينها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ننظر الى سفر التكوين وتصرف الرب مع آدم 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]22. وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ: «هُوَذَا الانْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. وَالْانَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَاخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ايْضا وَيَاكُلُ وَيَحْيَا الَى الابَدِ».[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]23. فَاخْرَجَهُ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنْ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَ الارْضَ الَّتِي اخِذَ مِنْهَا.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فى الأول تركه يتصرف بحرية .....التانية قال ( لعله ) ...فأخرجه !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا آدم كان سيخرج من حيز الخصوصية ويتعدى ما هو أبعد من أرادة الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتم منعه ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل قدرت أوصل لك اللى أنا عايزه ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*ان لم يكن يهوذا سيسلمه سيتدبروا قتله وتسليمه عن طريق شخصا اخر ولكن اختاروا يهوذا لكي يقول اليهود احد تلاميذه سلمه لنا واعتقد يهوذا بعد تسليم المسيح وبعد ان استلم ثلاثين من الفضة انه يستطيع ان يرد الفضة اليهم وان يحرر يسوع منهم ولكن المشكلة في مبدا عدم توبته وندامته على خطيته بل قتل نفسه بينما تلميذه بطرس انكره لكنه تاب وندم على انكاره المسيح فقبل المسيح توبته وجعله الصخرة التي بنى عليها كنيسته وكذلك اللص اليمين تاب وندم قبل المسيح توبته وادخله للفردوس بعد موته وقيامته معه المبدا هو ليس في من سيسلم المسيح يسوع المبدا في التوبة والندامة النصوح وطلب الغفران من الرب يسوع والرب يسوع سيقبل وسيغفر لكل من يساله ذلك*


----------



## aymonded (31 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طيب أعتبرها تأملاتى الشخصية أنا كمان وبنفكر بصوت عالى على طريقة سؤال*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قبل ان اُتهم بالجدل ( أحتياطى يعنى ) :t33:...هقرب لك المسألة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأنسان مُخير فى أشياء ( تخصه هو ) ...بمعنى تؤثر على مسار حياته هو*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن عندما يتعلق بمسألة ألهية حاسمة ...يخرج من حيز الخصوصية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويُصبح ترساً فى آلة لتؤدى مهمة محددة بعينها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ننظر الى سفر التكوين وتصرف الرب مع آدم
> [/FONT]*
> ...



أنا فاهمك صدقني علشان كده جبت ليك الآيات لأن الرب بنفسه المفروض انه علِّم ووجه ووبخ على الخطايا وحتى أنه حذر بطرس وقاله انه سينكره، وكمان قال في العشاء الأخير على أن واحد منهم سيسلمه، ويهوذا سامع وشايف لأنه مش غريب عنهم ده متعايش وسط التلاميذ، ومع ذلك بطرس برضو أنكر ويهوذا برضو سلمه، لكن بطرس تاب فقبله، ويهوذا ندم ولكنه دخل في حالة يأس وعدم ثقة في محبة المسيح، ويهوذا مش كان مُعين مخصوص علشان يعمل كده قسراً وكأنه مُسير وغصب عنه أو بكونه مُجبر ليتمم خطة موضوعة، أبداً بالطبع لأنه مستحيل، ومش معنى أن النبوات قالت كده يبقى مُسير، ولا أن المسيح الرب عايزه يهلك، ولا عايز حد أساساً يضل ويهلك أبداً، بل كل واحد باختياره بيختار الطريق اللي عايز يمشي فيه، يعني انت لو جيت تمنع ابنك عن خطأ ما، تفتكر لو مش سمع كلامك وأصر بعناد هايبقى أنت السبب !!! طبعاً لأ، لأن مش معنى أنك عارف اللي ممكن يحصل يعني انت اللي أجبرته على أنه يعمل الخطأ، والله اعطى الإنسان الحرية التامة من جهة الاختيار، مع أن التحذير من الخطية موجود في الضمير وبالفطرة وفي الناموس الوضعي، وكمان في القوانين عامةً، فمثلاً لو واحد قتل هو مش عارف يعني أن القتل خطية عظيمة وكمان لا يقبلها قانون، فموضوع واحد يسلم واحد أكل وشرب معاه وأتمنه على نفسه، هنا تبقى أسمها خيانة، لأن ده واحد أصر أنه يخون...

طبعاً ده غير حالة آدم - لأنها مختلفة تماماً - كان لسه في البداية وسقط في الخطية برضو بالرغم من أن الوصية موجودة وعارفها، لكن الله لم يرد أن يحيا في الموت إلى الأبد، فكان آدم مخدوع وده يختلف عن وضع يهوذا تمام الاختلاف، بل وكل الناس اللي المفروض سمعت التعليم وعارفه الناموس المكتوب بدقة، ده غير أن يهوذا عاش مع المسيح نفسه 3 سنين كاملة...

وانا فاهمك أساساً يا غالي، فالموضوع مش موضوع تأمل، ولا هو دفاع ولا هجوم ولا جدل طبعاً، هو بس وضع الكلام في إطاره السليم كما هوَّ، بدون أن نضفي عليه شيء من عندنا خالص، وانا عارف انك بتستوضح، ومش جدل ولا حاجة خالص، هو فقط مسألة فهم الأحداث في سياقها كما هي لأجل الفهم مش أكتر...

علشان كده انا باجيب الأحداث كما هي بكل دقة مع ربط الآيات التي قيلت على مرأى ومسمع التلاميذ كلهم، لأن الرب علِّم وسطيهم وتكلم وقال كل شيء ووضح أكثر من مره وحتى آخر وقت وقبل ارتاكب أي خطأ وحذرهم منه، عموماً مش المفروض أبداً نستنتج الموضوعات ولا المواقف لأننا لم نحيا فيها ولم نتواجد في ذلك الزمن، بل علينا أن نرى المكتوب بدقة ونتكلم في إطاره الموجود بدون زيادة ولا نقصان مبتعدين عن الأفكار والقناعات الشخصية والتأملات الخاصة التي يخترعها الناس وبتتعارض مع أحداث الإنجيل نفسه.
[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا موافق يا أستاذى ...سؤالى ماذا لو تغير قلب " يهوذا " فى آخر لحظة ؟
> وهو نفس السؤال الذى طرحه الأب / تادرس فى معرض تفسيره للأصحاح
> ماذا لو فعل مثل ( لص اليمين ) ؟ ....تاب !!
> *​



*لو تاب وندم .... لكان نال الخلاص ......
مشكلته أنه لم يؤمن بالمسيح كمخلص ... بل كملك سيخلص مملكة اسرائيل من الرومان ويعيد لها مجد داود ... لذا شنق نفسه لأن حلمه انهار .... وهذا هو الفارق بين خطيئة بهوذا وخطيئة بطرس 
واعتراف اللص اليمين ليس لأنه فى لحظة يأس ... فاللص الاخر كان فى نفس الموقف .... لكنه سخر من المسيح وتحداه ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *.... وهذا هو الفارق بين خطيئة بهوذا وخطيئة بطرس
> واعتراف اللص اليمين ليس لأنه فى لحظة يأس ... فاللص الاخر كان فى نفس الموقف .... لكنه سخر من المسيح وتحداه ....*


 *[FONT=&quot]دة فعلا كان مصير أتنين على الصليب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد سخر منه ...التانى أعترف بيه نال الفردوس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التوبة من عدمها تعود على الأنسان لأنه تصرفه الحر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا ينطبق على " بطرس " أيضاً ...أو أى شخص آخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ...لا اللص ولا بطرس كان ليهم دور فى التنفيذ  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجودهم من عدمه لا يؤثر فى ( التنفيذ ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن يهوذا مؤثر ( هو أو غيره ) حتى اليهود وصفهم الرسول " بولس "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأنهم ( قتلة ) ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف سأوفق بين ( خيانة ) و ( قتلة ) فى مسألة تتعلق بخطة خلاص الأنسان ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف أقول أن هذا خائن وهذا قاتل ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين أنها كانت عين المشيئة الألهية ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (31 أكتوبر 2014)

مشيئة الله أنه يتمم الخلاص ويموت من أجل الناس كلها، لكن لم يقود أحد ليرتكب خطأ ليتمم مشيئته، لذلك كل ما فعلوه صار خطية عليهم، لأن الله لا يمكن يستخدم واحد ليجعله يُخطئ على خلاف الناموس لكي يتمم مشيئته، فكل واحد أخطأ باختياره، طبعاً الشيطان بيستغل مواطن الضعف عند الإنسان، ويصور في تفكيره كل ما هو خاطئ، لو الإنسان تفاعل مع الفكرة ممكن يقع فيها وهنا تأتي حرية الإرادة لأن عنده وصية الله، ولا ينبغي أن ننسى ما كُتب في الإنجيل: [ فحين كان العشاء وقد ألقى الشيطان في قلب يهوذا سمعان الاسخريوطي أن يُسلمه ] (يوحنا 13: 2)، فالله لم يُلقي في قلبه فكرة تسليمه بل الشيطان، وهو قبل الفكرة رغم أنه سار مع المسيح الرب 3 سنين ولم يتعلم لأن هناك كان حب المال مسيطراً عليه...

لا تقل أن من الـــــرب خطيئتي ... فالــرب لا يعمـــــل ما يبغضـــــه
ولا تقـــــل أنه هو الذي أضلني ... لأن الـــرب لا يُعـــــوِزُهُ الخاطئ
الـــــــرب يبغض كل رذيلــــــــة ... والذين يتقونـــــه لا يحبونهـــــا
الرب خلـــــق الإنسان في البـــدء ... وتركـه حـــــراً في اختيـــــاره
إن شئت حفظـــت وصايـــــاه ... واخترت العمل بهـــــا في أمانــــة 
وَضَــع النـــــار والمـــــاء أمامك ... فإلى ما تختـــــار تَمـــــدُ يَـــدَكَ
أمام الإنســـــان الحيـــــاة والموت ... وأيهمـــــا يختـــــار يُعطى له
فحكمـــــة الـــــرب عظيمـــــــة ... وهو قديـــــر ويَـــــرى كل شيء 
عينـــــاه تُراقبـــــان الذين يخافونه ... ويعلـم كل أعمـــــال الإنسان 
لم يأمــــــــر أحـــــداً بفعل الشـــــرّ ... ولا أذن لأحد أن يُخطــــــــــأ

[ سيراخ 15: 11 - 20 ]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]دة فعلا كان مصير أتنين على الصليب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد سخر منه ...التانى أعترف بيه نال الفردوس*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]التوبة من عدمها تعود على الأنسان لأنه تصرفه الحر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا ينطبق على " بطرس " أيضاً ...أو أى شخص آخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ...لا اللص ولا بطرس كان ليهم دور فى التنفيذ  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجودهم من عدمه لا يؤثر فى ( التنفيذ ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن يهوذا مؤثر ( هو أو غيره ) حتى اليهود وصفهم الرسول " بولس "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأنهم ( قتلة ) ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف سأوفق بين ( خيانة ) و ( قتلة ) فى مسألة تتعلق بخطة خلاص الأنسان ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف أقول أن هذا خائن وهذا قاتل ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين أنها كانت عين المشيئة الألهية ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*لم تكن خيانة يهوذا مشيئة إلهية .... بل معرفة إلهية مسبقة والسماح بها ... لأن الله لا يتدخل تماما فى إرادتنا .... بل وهبنا حرية مطلقه فى التصرف ... وليس لكونه لديه معرفة مسبقة فأنه قد ارادها .... لا ... بل سمح بها*[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 أكتوبر 2014)

> كل مافعلته هو أننى قرأت تفسير /تادرس يعقوب
> 
> الذى قال بالحرف الواحد
> فإن سابق معرفة الله للأمر لا تلزمه بالتنفيذ ولا تعفيه من المسئولية.
> ...


برغم أن كلامه لا أرى منه هذا، لكن لنفترض ما قلته، أية المشكلة أنك تكون اخطات خطأ منطقي وهو كمان؟
انا مش بشتمك او بعيب عليك أنك غلط أو ماغلطش!!



> فلم يمتنع هذا ( عقلاً ) عن يهوذا ؟!


اللي هو أية "هذا"؟



> الأخرى ...السيد المسيح كانت لديه الفرصة للهرب من الخيانة ولكنه لم يفعل ..!!
> فـ " يهوذا " لم يطعنه ( بغتة ) فى ظهره ولم يُفاجئه ...بل كانت فى علمه منذ فترة
> وأستسلم لمصيره ( بتسليم خائن له )



لاحظ أنك بدأت تخرج عن النقطة الأولى في التخيير والتسيير!!
لكن رجاء قراءة كلامي مرة أخرى لأني أجبتك فيه..


> حسناً ... موافق ...لكن خطة الله أعتمدت على ( فعل حُر ) لأنسان
> وبُنيت الأحداث على هذه الخيانة ...وليس غيرها .. وأستسلم لها
> لأنها أرادة أبيه ...


لم يستسلم لها إذ هو المعد لها عبر إخراج أفضل شيء (الخلاص) من أسوأ فعل (خيانة يهوذا)..



> وهذه الأرادة أستعملت أرادة إنسانية أخرى أختارت الشر


هنا لست موافق!
الإعتراض على كلمة "إستعملت إرادة"!
فأرى أن الصواب هو: حولت نتيجة إرادة يهوذا الحرة

هو الذي يخرج من الجافي حلاوة..


> فهل تعلو أرادة يهوذا على أرادة الله ... (هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ )
> ويأتى بالنقيض ؟



نقيض؟ نقيض بين ماذا وماذا؟


> أم أن دوره أنحصر فى هذا الجزء ولا يستطيع ان يحيد عنه ؟


دور من؟


لا أرى صعوبة في فهم الفكرة ولا اعرف هل أنت حقا لم تصل لك للآن!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أكتوبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> برغم أن كلامه لا أرى منه هذا، لكن لنفترض ما قلته، أية المشكلة أنك تكون اخطات خطأ منطقي وهو كمان؟
> انا مش بشتمك او بعيب عليك أنك غلط أو ماغلطش!!


 *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى قال أنه عندما يُخطئ الأنسان تبقى شتيمة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]نهائى ياباشمهندس ..فقط أردت التنويه عن تفسير قرأته *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وردود أيمن غطت هذه النقطة [/FONT]*​ 


> اللي هو أية "هذا"؟


*[FONT=&quot]اللى هو يتوب كما تاب لص اليمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن تمت تغطية هذه النقطة أيضاً[/FONT]*​ 


> لم يستسلم لها إذ هو المعد لها عبر إخراج *أفضل شيء* (الخلاص) *من أسوأ فعل *(خيانة يهوذا)..


*[FONT=&quot]كلام جميل فعلاً ...مختصر ومفيد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أخراج أفضل شئ من أسوأ فعل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعبير جميل أُحييك عليه [/FONT]*​ 


> دور من؟


*[FONT=&quot]هو أحنا فى الأساس كنا بنتكلم عن مين ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​  


> لا أرى صعوبة في فهم الفكرة ولا اعرف هل أنت حقا لم تصل لك للآن!


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ وصلت بالقطع ...وأنتهت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشكرك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] على أهتمامك بالموضوع من الأساس[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 نوفمبر 2014)

> هو أحنا فى الأساس كنا بنتكلم عن مين ؟؟؟


مقصدش، أنت قلت:


> أم أن دوره أنحصر فى هذا الجزء ولا يستطيع ان يحيد عنه ؟


انا مش عارف أنت تقصد يهوذا ولا الله، يعني دور يهوذا ولا دور الله.. ده سؤال إستفهامي بجد لكي لا يُفهم منه أسلوب جدلي ..

ربنا يبارككم


----------



## Desert Rose (4 نوفمبر 2014)

على فكرة يهوذا مكانش ليه دور اساسى فى التسليم هى كانت مجرد تمثيلية عاملنها اليهود علشان يقبضو على المسيح بشكل ميحرجهومش قدام الناس على اساس ان واحد من تلاميذه هو الى مسلمه 
والدليل ان المسيح قال للجنود لما راحو يقبضو عليه ان انا معاكو كل يوم فى شوارعكم ومجامعكم ومحدش قبض عليا لكن ديه ساعتكم جات وساعته هو كمان جات 
فلحظة القبض عليه كانت جاية جاية سواء بيهوذا او من غيره لان قادة اليهود كانو مبيتين النية من زمان على قتل المسيح 

يهوذا لم يؤمن بالمسيح نهائيا من الاول لم يؤمن به كما هو على حقيقته انما امن بالصورة اللى فى خياله عن المسيا المقاتل المحارب 
ولما ملقاش فايدة منه قال نخلص منه او فى بعض الناس بتقول ان مكانش حتى غرض يهوذا قتل المسيح حرفيا انما كان غرضة من موضوع التسليم ده انه يستفز المسيح لاعلان قوتة الارضية واظهار قوتة الحربية 
وعلشان كده لما لقا الموضوع دخل فى الجد والمسيح فعلا هيتحاكم ويتقتل ندم وقتل نفسه وطبعا متابش لانه فى الاساس قلبه مكانش مع المسيح 
فى بعض الروايات بتقول ان يهوذا اتربى مع المسيح وهما اطفال يعنى هما اصدقاء طفولة كمان يعنى كم الخيانة رهيب 
لكن بغض النظر سواء كانو اصدقاء طفولة ولا لا الخيانة رهيبة لكنها مش فى التسليم لكن لانه عاش مع المسيح 3 سنين ونص وشاف معجزاته ومحبته وحنانه ومفهمهوش ولا حتى حبه ولا حاول يفهمه 
خيانة يهوذا مبدأتش فى التسليم انما بدأت من الاول خالص وتمت بأختياره وبعلم الله السابق ولو كان تاب اكيد كان الرب قبل توبته 

ومفيش تناقض بين خطة الله للخلاص وبين انها تمت بخطايا البشر  من قتل وخيانة بالعكس ده شئ طبيعى جدا الله الظاهر فى الجسد قدوس وعادل وحق واحنا البشر اللى جاى يخلصهم خطاة , قداسته وحقه بيفضحو شر الانسان وكراهيته , لازم كان هيترفض من الناس لانه كشفهم وعراهم قدام نفسهم وهما مش عايزين يتوبو وبالاخص رؤساء اليهود المرائين اللى مش عايزين حد ياخد مكانتهم الارضية

فى صليب المسيح بان شر الانسان وكراهيته وبانت محبة الله للانسان وعدله ولو مكانوش البشر عملو معاه كده وهو على الارض مكناش هنفهم ابدا اهمية مجيئة وعمل الخلاص 
لكن باللى هما عملوه واللى احنا كنا هنعمله لو كنا مكانهم عرفنا حجم الشر اللى جوانا واحتياجنا لخلاص المسيح


----------



## aymonded (4 نوفمبر 2014)

أختي العزيزة روز تبقى نقطة مهمة، موضوع أن يهوذا لم يؤمن به من الأساس، الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر شيء عنه بل وضح أن مشكلته هو حب المال الذي قيل عنه أنه اصل كل الشرور أن ابتغاه قوم ضلوا عن الإيمان وطعنوا أنفسهم بأوجاع كثيرة، اما موضوع انه لم يؤمن وباقي الكلام عنه هو مجرد تأمل من البعض ولكن لم يُذكر عنه شيئاً في الإنجيل كله، فهذا يعتبر مجرد رأي شخصي لا يُأخذ به كتعليم أو شرح الذي حدث على وجه التدقيق، لكن الأكيد هو محبة المال لأن الرسول وضحها وكتبها بكونه عاصر الأحداث ويعرف يهوذا حق المعرفة.... وشكراً على تعليقك الرائع، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 يوليو 2016)

*سلام المسيح
هذه المواضع تفتح باب من الاحتمالات ومن التخمينات، هل كان فكر يهوذا ان يكتشف هل هذا هو  المسيح المنتظر؟ هل كان يفكر بان الموضوع لن يصل الى الصلب، هل كان يستغله الشيطان كما استغل الحية من قبل؟ 
ولكن تبقى الحقيقية الواضحة بان يهوذا سلمه وخانه وباعة وصلب المسيح وقام وصعد الى السماء وهزم الموت. العبرة من قصة يهوذا ليست هل كان مجبرا ام كانا مخترا العبرة بان جميع ما تكلم عنه الانبياء عن المسيح قد تحقق فالنبؤة لا تعنى بان الله سخر احدا ولكن النبؤة تعنى بعلم الله المسبق للاحداث.
=============
الرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2016)

القسيس محمد قال:


> * فالنبؤة لا تعنى بان الله سخر احدا ولكن النبؤة تعنى بعلم الله المسبق للاحداث.*​


​ *[FONT=&quot]لو فيه "علم مُسبق" ماكانش الرب أبدى ( ندمه ) فى أكثر من موقف فى الكتاب !!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأنسان المؤمن بيحاول أختراع مُبررات لربه منها حدوتة ( العلم المُسبق ) دى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو فى الحقيقة بيحاول أيجاد مُبررات لأيمانه خشية الكُفر والألحاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه فى بلاد الـ "ما" السعيدة ينفع المواطن يكون خالى شغل ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ماينفعش يكون خالى رب ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سيبك من الموضوع دهون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بما ان نِفسك مفتوحة لقسم الأسئلة ... ففضلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنتظر منى موضوع مُشابه عن "بولس" الرسول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأثبت لك أن الأنسان لا حول له ولا قوة أمام مشيئة الله وتدابيره [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأمام قضائه وقدره الذى لا راد له .. ولا وجود لأرادة الأنسان أو أختياره [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويكون لى الشرف أن أجدك مُشاركاً ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (9 يوليو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لو فيه "علم مُسبق" ماكانش الرب أبدى ( ندمه ) فى أكثر من موقف فى الكتاب !!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأنسان المؤمن بيحاول أختراع مُبررات لربه منها حدوتة ( العلم المُسبق ) دى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو فى الحقيقة بيحاول أيجاد مُبررات لأيمانه خشية الكُفر والألحاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه فى بلاد الـ "ما" السعيدة ينفع المواطن يكون خالى شغل ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ماينفعش يكون خالى رب ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


 
*اختراع مبررات كيف تاتى هذه العبارة من شخص مثقف مثلك استاذ عبود، فان كنت قرات الكتاب المقدس ستجد بين طياته المئات بل الالاف من النبؤات التى بالفعل تحقق، اما موضوع العلم المسبق لله فهو حقيقية ليست ايمانية فقط بل تاريخية وان كنت تريد ان دليل هناك الالاف من الادلة ولكن ساضع لك ايه واحده تؤكد علم الله المسبق وليس بانه اله يتفاجاء بالاحداث *[Q-BIBLE]*(إنجيل متى 27: 35)  وَلَمَّا صَلَبُوهُ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ مُقْتَرِعِينَ عَلَيْهَا،  لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالنَّبِيِّ: «اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ،  وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً».*[/Q-BIBLE]*
ما رايك؟؟؟ هل هذا دليل من الاف الادلة على علم الله المسبق؟ ام انها مصادفة غريبة؟؟ اما الكفر والالحاد هم ليسوا من نصيب الا من يريد الهروب من المسئولية التى تكون عليه نتيجة لاقتناعه وايمانه ايضا. فهو يريد ان يكون لا رقيب له يفعل ما يحلوا فى عينيه ولا يبالى.
اشكرك استاذ عبود على ردك اللطيف.
**[FONT=&quot]
*​​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2016)

القسيس محمد قال:


> *اختراع مبررات كيف تاتى هذه العبارة من شخص مثقف مثلك استاذ عبود، فان كنت قرات الكتاب المقدس ستجد بين طياته المئات بل الالاف من النبؤات التى بالفعل تحقق، *


 *[FONT=&quot]تأتى النبؤة على لسان الأنبياء لتقول أنه سيكون كذا وكذا ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للنبى الذى تلقى النبؤة من الله ... دة علم مُسبق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لربنا .. 
تدبير وتخطيط ومشيئة ألهية تدخل حيز التنفيذ فى الزمان والمكان الذى يختاره هو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حدش يقدر يقف قصادها أو يغيرها ويبدلها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فلو قلت علم الله المُسبق تكون قد ساويت بين الله والأنبياء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] وجعلت منه مجرد شاهد على أحداث قادمة ..!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفداء والخلاص المُعِّد للأنسان خطط  له الله ونفذه وأعد الكون كله لأستقباله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مجرد علم مُسبق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا لم يُعِّد الله شيئاً ووقف ليشاهد وقوع الأحداث فى زمانها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زينا زيه ...( حاشاه طبعاً )  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
اتمنى أكون وضحت قصدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه موضوع تانى هنزله ... ربما يوضح لك أكثر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دمت بكل مودة وحب وأحترام [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (9 يوليو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]*​​[/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot] تدبير وتخطيط ومشيئة ألهية تدخل حيز التنفيذ فى الزمان والمكان الذى يختاره هو *​​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ولا حدش يقدر يقف قصادها أو يغيرها ويبدلها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


اصبت اخى الغالى 
صلاتى ان ياخذنا الله الى العمق لكى نرى الامور لا باعييننا بل باستنارة روحية من الله القدير
اشكرك اخى العزيز​


----------



## انت الفادي (13 يوليو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تأتى النبؤة على لسان الأنبياء لتقول أنه سيكون كذا وكذا ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للنبى الذى تلقى النبؤة من الله ... دة علم مُسبق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لربنا ..
> تدبير وتخطيط ومشيئة ألهية تدخل حيز التنفيذ فى الزمان والمكان الذى يختاره هو *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حدش يقدر يقف قصادها أو يغيرها ويبدلها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فلو قلت علم الله المُسبق تكون قد ساويت بين الله والأنبياء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] وجعلت منه مجرد شاهد على أحداث قادمة ..!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفداء والخلاص المُعِّد للأنسان خطط  له الله ونفذه وأعد الكون كله لأستقباله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مجرد علم مُسبق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا لم يُعِّد الله شيئاً ووقف ليشاهد وقوع الأحداث فى زمانها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زينا زيه ...( حاشاه طبعاً )  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> اتمنى أكون وضحت قصدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه موضوع تانى هنزله ... ربما يوضح لك أكثر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دمت بكل مودة وحب وأحترام [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



الاستاذ عبود
لاحظت في كلامك بعض التضارب و لست اعرف اذا كان هذا بسبب عدم تركيز او شئ ما يشغل بالك. 
دعني اوضح لك المتضاربات في اقوالك:
انت قلت:


> تأتى النبؤة على لسان الأنبياء لتقول أنه سيكون كذا وكذا ...
> بالنسبة للنبى الذى تلقى النبؤة من الله ... دة علم مُسبق


التدقيق علي كلمات النبي تلقي من الله (اي النبي نفسه ليس له قدرات فائقة بل شئ اعطي له من الله)

ثم تأتي و تقول: 


> فلو قلت علم الله المُسبق تكون قد ساويت بين الله والأنبياء
> وجعلت منه مجرد شاهد على أحداث قادمة ..!!


كيف المساواة يا عزيزي في حين ان الله له القدرة علي علم المستقبل في حين ان الانبياء لا يعرفون شئ سوي ما يوعطي لهم من الله؟ اذن لا يوجد تشابه.

اولا يا عزيزي عليك ان تضع قاعدة محددة امام عينيكو هي: الله لا يفرض شئ علي البشر.. فكل ما نفعله في حياتنا نفعله بمحض ارادتنا المظلقة.
لو كان الله يفرض علينا تصرفات و افعال لكان فرض علينا عبادته و عدم عصيانه و انتهينا من كل هذه الامتحانات و الصعاب في الحياة.
كان يفرض علينا ان لا نكذب و ان لا نحلف و و و و.
لكنه لا يفرض شئ علينا.. كل افعالنا نفعلها بمحض ارادتنا. اما هو فيعلم كل افعالنا و تصرفاتنا بحكم علمه بالغيب و المستقبل. هو فوق الزمان و المكان.

اذن يهوذا و كل البشر قبل و بعذ صلب السيد المسيح هم مخيرين في افعالهم و تصرفاتهم. 
يهوذا كان مخيرا في افعاله و لكنه كان مصرا عليها. احتمالية انه يمكن ان يرادع نفسه هي احتمالية مرفوضة لان قلبه كان مصر علي الخطية.
الله يعرف بحكم علمه المسبق متي سيولد يهوذا و كيف سيعيش حياته و كيف سيموت كما هو يعرف شريط حياتنا نحن ايضا.. فوضع خطة الخلاص علي حسب هذه المعطيات لا يجعل يهوذا مسيرا بأي حال من الاحوال. 
هو وحده من اختار هذا الطريق. لا يوجد حتي مجال لوضع افتراضيات اخري مثل لو تراجع يهذا كان شخص اخر سيقوم بهذا العمل.. كل الافتراضات مرفوضة لان الله لا يري احداث قد تحدث بل بالنسبة له هي احداث قد حدثت بالفعل. ( للتوضيح سامحوني علي هذا المثال: ان ركب انسان الة الزمن و ذهب الي المستقبل و رأي اشياء و عاد و هو عارف بما يسحدث في المستقبل يمكن لهذا المستقبل ان يحدث بالفعل كما هو رأه و هذا لا يعني انه قد تحكم في هذا المستقبل.. هو فقط تجاوب معه و عاشه بمعرفة. بالرغم من ان هذا المثال يقرب الفكرة لمعرفة الله المسبقة الا انه يختلف ايضا في نوع هذه المعرفة. فمعرفة الله للمستقبل هي معرفة حتمية حدوث لهذه الاحداث بعكس معرفة الشخص الذي ذهب الي المستقبل.. فمعرفته غير واجبة الحدوث لان بتغيير صغير او خطاء صغير يون هذا المستقبل قد تغير)

بالنسبة ليهوذا فهناك ايه توضح موقفه تماماو هي:
[Q-BIBLE]"كل خطية وتجديف يُغفَر للناس. وأما التجديف على الروح القدس فلن يُغفَر للناس" (مت31:12)[/Q-BIBLE]
التجديف علي الروح القدس هو رفض عمل الروح القدس فيناو عنادنا بمعرفة و عملنا ضد الروح القدس.. و هذا ما فعله يهوذا بمحض ارادته االخاصة.
اتمني ان اكون قد اوصلت لك الفكرة و اسف علي الاطالة.[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يوليو 2016)

انت الفادي قال:


> لاحظت في كلامك بعض التضارب
> كيف المساواة يا عزيزي في حين ان الله له القدرة علي علم المستقبل في حين ان الانبياء لا يعرفون شئ سوي ما يوعطي لهم من الله؟ اذن لا يوجد تشابه.


 *[FONT=&quot]المساواة فى القُدرة والمقدرة ...بمعنى أن النبؤات مجرد عِلم أو إخطار من الله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يستطيع النبى التدخل فى النبؤة ؟ ... الأجابة لآ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يستطيع الله التدخل ؟ هل هو قادر على تحقيقها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الآجابة طبعاً نعم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أذاً ليست علم مُسبق .. بل قُدرة ومقدرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مقدرش أقول أنه كان فى ( علم الله المُسبق ) أن يأتى السيد المسيح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنه فى ( علمه المُسبق ) سيُرفع على الصليب ويموت عليه ويُتمم الفداء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مقدرش أقول أنه كان فى ( علم الله المُسبق ) أن يقوم المسيح من بين الأموات
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( علم الله المُسبق ) ممكن أن ينطبق على أمثلة أخرى *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن [FONT=&quot]... [/FONT]الموضوع هنا مُحدد عن ( يهوذا ) وواقعة الصلب نفسها 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*




> اولا يا عزيزي عليك ان تضع قاعدة محددة امام عينيكو هي: الله لا يفرض شئ علي البشر..






*[FONT=&quot]كلامك هذا لا ينطبق على " شاول " – بولس الرسول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأَنَّ هَذَا لِي إِنَاءٌ مُخْتَارٌ لِيَحْمِلَ اسْمِي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]إ[/FONT]ذاً لا يوجد أرادة للأنسان مُطلقة  ... على حد تعبيرك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنتظرنى فى موضوع منفصل – أجلت طرحه من أجل مشاهدة بعض الفيديوهات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسيكون من دواعى سرورى أن تُشاركنى فيه بالرأى والمناقشة والشرح  [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## انت الفادي (13 يوليو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]المساواة فى القُدرة والمقدرة ...بمعنى أن النبؤات مجرد عِلم أو إخطار من الله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يستطيع النبى التدخل فى النبؤة ؟ ... الأجابة لآ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يستطيع الله التدخل ؟ هل هو قادر على تحقيقها ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الآجابة طبعاً نعم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أذاً ليست علم مُسبق .. بل قُدرة ومقدرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> مقدرش أقول أنه كان فى ( علم الله المُسبق ) أن يأتى السيد المسيح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنه فى ( علمه المُسبق ) سيُرفع على الصليب ويموت عليه ويُتمم الفداء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مقدرش أقول أنه كان فى ( علم الله المُسبق ) أن يقوم المسيح من بين الأموات
> [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( علم الله المُسبق ) ممكن أن ينطبق على أمثلة أخرى *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن [FONT=&quot]... [/FONT]الموضوع هنا مُحدد عن ( يهوذا ) وواقعة الصلب نفسها
> ...


عزيزي عبود اشكرك علي ردك الكريم و لي بعض التعليقات عليه.
امتلاك القدرة لا يعني استخدامها. الله قادر علي كل شئ كما نؤمن جميعا.
و لكن صفاته لا تتعارض مع بعضها.. فهو محب كما هو عادل.. كمثال: هو قادر ان يغفر لادم و حواء خطيتهم.. لكنه لم يفعل بسبب تعارض هذا الفعل مع عدالته.
اما بخصوص موضوع يهوذا و الصلب. هنا ايضا لم يتدخل الله بفرض شئ لا علي يهوذا ولا علي اي بشر اخر.
يجب ايضا ان اوضح شئ. 
كل ما يخص السيد المسيح من ولادة و حياة و صلب ثم قيامة هي مرتبة من الله و بتدبيره.. لان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد. اذن فأستخدام القدرة هنا هو شئ مسموح لانه لا يستخدمها مع انسان اخر بل مع نفسه.. ولكن هذه القدرة فقط في اقواله و افعاله و لكن لا تسري علي تلاميذه او البشر في ذاك الوقت او حاليا او سابقا.

بخصوص موضوع شاول:
فهنا ايضا لم يفرض الله شئ علي شاول.. المقولة ناتجة عن معرفة مسبقة عن قرار شاول.. دعنا نستخدم علم النفس.. انسان سوي, امين و مؤمن.. كان يسير في طريق خاطئ ثم ظهرت له اثباتات اظهرت له انه كان علي الطريق الخاطئ و قام بتعديل مساره بكامل ارادته.
الله لا يفرض اشياء علي البشر يا عزيزي.. لان هذا الفرض يتعارض مع محبته و مع مبدء حرية الاختيار.

يشرفني بالطبع مشاركتك في اي موضوع لكن طبعا بحسب علمي فقط و اعترف امامك  ان علمي قليل و ضئيل جدا.. فأرجوا ان تتلمس لي العزر ان لم استطع المشاركة في موضوع او موضوعين من مواضيعك.
فائق احترامي و تقديري.[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2016)

انت الفادي قال:


> هو قادر ان يغفر لادم و حواء خطيتهم.. لكنه لم يفعل بسبب تعارض هذا الفعل مع عدالته.
> 
> 
> *كل ما يخص السيد المسيح من ولادة و حياة و صلب ثم قيامة هي مرتبة من الله و بتدبيره.. *


 *[FONT=&quot]لكنه فى النهاية "غفر" وفتح باب الخلاص للأنسان *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ *​*[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مش عايزين نخالف قوانين القسم والأدارة تزعل مننا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا مقدرش على زعلها ..وانت عارف هى مين 
:smile01
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى حضرتك قلته ... أنا سبق وقلته هنا 
[/FONT]*​:download::download::download:​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الفداء والخلاص المُعِّد للأنسان خطط  له الله ونفذه وأعد الكون كله لأستقباله *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مجرد علم مُسبق *​​[/FONT][/FONT]


[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]لو وجهة نظرى أو فكرى خاطئ بالنسبة لك ... مافيش مشكلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن ربنا خلق لنا عقل يفكر ويسأل ويستفسر ويبحث عن الأجوبة هنا أو هناك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكرتك فى التقييم... وأشكرك تانى هنا لأهتمامك بالرد [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------

